# Gumball 3000 | 29.04.07 | Pall Mall, London



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

This was my first Gumball and wont be my last! What an awesome day, apart from being rammed against a metal fence for about an hour when the cars set off and everyone trying to get as close to the road as possible. Luckily i managed to get a spot right at the start line although due to the pushing from people behind me and not being able to move much the pic's are not up to the usual standard!
























Only car not to pass the start line was Westwood's - much to everyone's amusement and taunting of him HAHA


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Exellent Pics Dino, Must go to a Gumball soon!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wouldn't fancy them stickers on my £100K plus automobile but then i'll never own one so not really a problem.

Some great shots and great cars, what was Westwood's motor?


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

looks like a cracking day, some good pics taken there


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Some of those cars were at Brands on Saturday the Enzo and Veyron were driven round the circuit for a few laps the Enzo sound awesome.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Dino,

It was a great day out i was also down there, got some quite good photos which i will post at a later date but a very worth while day all in all and some lovely cars.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Funky little Fiat 500, love 'em!

Nice shots Dino:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Lovely cars I would love to do it but would refuse to put any stickers on my car!!!!


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Lovely cars I would love to do it but would refuse to put any stickers on my car!!!!


i'm sure the stickers also serve as a protection against stone chips etc, so i'm sure the damage the stickers do, does not even begin against what would happen without them


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

Not bad, a R32

:d


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice post :thumb: 

Cool


----------

